# Hindi:लिख दो किताब\-ए\-दिल पे कोई



## panview

How do you say the following in English?
लिख दो किताब\-ए\-दिल पे कोई, ऐसी दास्तां  जिसकी मिसाल दे न सके, सातों आसमां


----------



## tonyspeed

panview said:


> How do you say the following in English?
> लिख दो किताब\-ए\-दिल पे कोई, ऐसी दास्तां  जिसकी मिसाल दे न सके, सातों आसमां



Write down in the book of your heart an incomparable tale, the likes of which cannot be given by the seven heavens


----------



## panview

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Qureshpor

panview said:


> How do you say the following in English?
> लिख दो किताब\-ए\-दिल पे कोई, ऐसी दास्तां  जिसकी मिसाल दे न सके, सातों आसमां



I wonder if "sake" should be "sakeN"?

A loose translation for this couplet.

लिख दो किताब-ए-दिल पे कोई ऐसी दास्तां 
जिस की मिसाल दे न सके, सातों आसमां

Write on the pages of the heart such a tale
Whose likeness in the universe is just pale


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> I wonder if "sake" should be "sakeN"?
> 
> A loose translation for this couplet.
> 
> लिख दो किताब-ए-दिल पे कोई ऐसी दास्तां
> जिस की मिसाल दे न सके, सातों आसमां
> 
> Write on the pages of the heart such a tale
> Whose likeness in the universe is just pale



Yes, it should be _sakeN_ because we have the plural: _saatoN asmaan_. 

.. and here is an alternative translation:

_Write on heart’s tome a narrative that’s been
Whose likeness in seven heavens is unseen
_


----------



## marrish

I was associating sake (because there was no sakeN) with ko'ii, saatoN aasmaaN being the locative case. Would my train of thought be possible?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I was associating sake (because there was no sakeN) with ko'ii, saatoN aasmaaN being the locative case. Would my train of thought be possible?



You are reading it as..

likh do kitaab-e-dil pe ko'ii = some person, aisii daastaaN jis kii misaal de nah sake (ko'ii bhii= no one) saatoN aasmaaN (meN).

True?


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> You are reading it as..
> 
> likh do kitaab-e-dil pe ko'ii = some person, aisii daastaaN jis kii misaal de nah sake (ko'ii bhii= no one) saatoN aasmaaN (meN).
> 
> True?


Of course you are right.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Of course you are right.



But should n't this then be "saatoN aasmaanoN meN"?


----------



## marrish

It can be even saatoN aasmaan par, but I think it is not necessary to add a postposition, like saaloN saal maiN yih kaam kartaa aayaa huuN, us jaisaa ko'ii nahiiN donoN jahaan, DhuuNDtaa rahaa huuN mulkoN mulkoN etc.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> It can be even saatoN aasmaan par, but I think it is not necessary to add a postposition, like saaloN saal maiN yih kaam kartaa aayaa huuN, us jaisaa ko'ii nahiiN donoN jahaan, DhuuNDtaa rahaa huuN mulkoN mulkoN etc.


marrish SaaHib, I will have to "pass" on this because to be be honest with you, I am not convinced that "saatoN aamaaN" can be taken in the old locative formation.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

On the "seven skies" subtopic, would it be fair to say that one normally would say  _"saat aasmaanoN",  _and that _"saatoN aasmaan"_ is some sort of fossilized expression?
Or there is more to it?


----------



## littlepond

"saatoN aasmaaN" means _all the_ 7 heavens. It's not something fossilised.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

littlepond said:


> "saatoN aasmaaN" means _all the_ 7 heavens. It's not something fossilised.


Thanks, @littlepond

So it is an aggregative.
Then I assume _aasmaan _is in direct case plural.

Hence, the sentence is ".. an epic which all 7 heavens can't match"?


----------



## littlepond

Maybe, it's the punctuation (and a key wrong spelling) in the OP that is confusing you, @MonsieurGonzalito jii. The lines should be written thus:
लिख दो किताब\-ए\-दिल पे कोई ऐसी दास्तां,
जिसकी मिसाल दे न *सकें* सातों आसमां

Write some such story on this book of a heart,
whose comparison/example/equal cannot be given by all the seven heavens

So basically, to rephrase, "saatoN aasmaaN misaal na de sakeN". It is not vocative, if that is what you were assuming.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I would bring me peace if that आसमान were in direct case plural.
Therefore: _whose comparison/example/equal all the seven heavens cannot give._


----------



## littlepond

^ Yes.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks again, @littlepond!


----------

